# 2014 AR5 Bottom Bracket



## rlcpross (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey everyone my first post.

Just ordered the new new 2014 Felt AR5, well its on back order. It comes with all 105 components except the crankset, its a FSA Omega BB30. Well this is the part I'm not sure about. I want to swap everything out to Ultegra. The deraileurs and the shifters are the easy part.

Here is my question.
I want to put this Ultegra Compact Crankset FC-6750 172.5mm on the bike seeing how I already have it. Will I need to get a different bottom bracket to swap this out? And if so which one would be the best option?

Everywhere I've read about swapping out the cranksets, it sounds like I will have to get adaptors for it to work. For some reason FSA and Shimano are different and you can't just make an easy swap.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

rlcpross said:


> Hey everyone my first post.
> 
> Just ordered the new new 2014 Felt AR5, well its on back order. It comes with all 105 components except the crankset, its a FSA Omega BB30. Well this is the part I'm not sure about. I want to swap everything out to Ultegra. The deraileurs and the shifters are the easy part.
> 
> ...


Why not just buy the AR4 with Ultegra?

The Praxis adapter can be installed or the WheelsManufacturing or FSA reducers can be used with the existing BB bearings.

-SD


----------



## rlcpross (Jun 19, 2006)

I knew someone would say this "Why not just buy the AR4 with Ultegra?"

Well I guess I like the looks of the AR5 better and I can upgrade it cheaper to Ultega than the $1000 diference. I've looked at Praxis and they seem to be the best bet so far. Thanks for the advice. Once I get the bike I will probably get the Praxis.


----------



## zigmeister (Jan 26, 2012)

I would recommend Praxis for this. Personally, the press-fit option is OK. But the Praxis, will self install with two simple tools and really hold itself in the BB and limit any possibility of movement/issues.

You just need something like the Park BBT-19 socket and BBT-9 wrench. Put your torque wrench on the socket, and screw together after greasing it to proper torque setting per instructions. Self-press configuration for installation into the shell.

EnduroForks has a similar adapter for BB30 to GXP BB with ceramic bearing options. I know you are talking Shimano here, just throwing that out for others who run Sram GXP/Quarq S975 setups, there is a solution for GXP cranks as well for the BB30 new ARs.

KCNC/RWC BB30 to GXP BB Adapter with Enduro Bearings

I have a similar issue with my Scott Foil and GXP cranks. Used a similar setup that just screws together after greasing, torque...done. No creaking, issues, and solid.


----------



## rlcpross (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks Zigmeister!
I think I'm definitely going with the Praxis because of the reviews I've been reading, plus the YouTube videos on praxis. They seen to be the best option like you say!

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Redley78 (Dec 4, 2013)

rlcpross said:


> Thanks Zigmeister!
> I think I'm definitely going with the Praxis because of the reviews I've been reading, plus the YouTube videos on praxis. They seen to be the best option like you say!
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


I am in the same boat as you. I bought the 2014 AR5 and wanted to upgrade to Ultegra too. (I bought the 5 instead of the 4 purely based on the looks alone. I didnt like the colors of the 4, nor the gloss finish.)

Anyways, so after researching the BB30 conundrum i came to the conclusion there are 3 options. 
- the Praxis BB30 sleeve ($85)- Praxis website states it might not be compatible with some Felts. Dave confirmed it works well on the AR.
- Wheels Mfg BB30 adapters (cheapest option $30).
- And then the KCNC BB30 adapter ($75ish)

I ended up going with the Wheels Mfg adapters. I was able to get the cost down to 22 shipped w extra spacers. 
i haven't installed it yet, but just wanted to let you know after all the research i did, i decided to go this route and figured for 22 bucks it was worth the risk. And by most accounts it works perfectly fine. knock on wood.


----------



## AR5 2014 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi 

I'm new to the forum and wanted to vent! 

I purchased a Felt AR5 2014 model about 4 months ago from Wheelies Direct and on delivery was well chuffed! However I've not been entirely happy with some of the components. Coming from a Pinarello Galileo equipped with Shimano Ultegra throughout I've come down to Shimano 105 which I guess is okay. However the FSA Omega crankset looks very cheap and the FSA logo is wearing off already due to my cycling shoes rubbing against it. Now I may be a bit anal about this however after forking out £1800 on a bike I would expect much better components, which leads me to my next point! After only 4 months usage the bottom bracket is making a unbelievable noise!!!!! I contacted Wheelies who advised me that I should take it to my local bike shop to get it fixed and they would re-reimburse me the costs. Wheelies advised that it should cost in the region of £30 to fix. Now I'm no bike mechanic but that sounds a little cheap to me?????? Anyone else had a similar fault with the AR5??? Your thoughts please.

Regards

Dave.


----------



## rlcpross (Jun 19, 2006)

I've yet to have any issues with the Felt AR5. When I first bought it I put about 300 or so miles on the original components without any problems. Didn't seem to where on the FSA crankset or have any noise with the original bottom bracket either. 
I upgraded all the 105 components to Ultegra and have put about 700 more miles on it. I replaced the bottom bracket with a Praxis bottom bracket and am very happy with it. Here is he link: CONV BB FOR SHIMANO - Praxis Cycles
I bought the other components all new either on eBay or Amazon.com. I spent less than $600.00.


----------



## AR5 2014 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for the reply dude. 

I've seen one on Ebay PRAXIS CONVERSION BOTTOM BRACKET BB30 / PF30 CONVERTER SHIMANO 68MM brand new for £56.95 UK. Is this the correct one?

Kind Regards

Dave.

So I guess this is good price?


----------



## rlcpross (Jun 19, 2006)

Dave that is very cheap. Not sure what you have for a bike and what the bottom bracket is. But if you go to their web site and ask them a question they would be happy to answer it for you. Just tell them what you have for a bike and they will respond. Also Dave, make sure if you do buy this on eBay to make sure the person has a good rating! I would hate to see you buy it and come to find out they stripped the threads 'cause they didn't know what they were doing.

Good luck.


----------



## Troy G (Sep 30, 2013)

rlcpross said:


> I knew someone would say this "Why not just buy the AR4 with Ultegra?".


Not just a someone but a somebody when it comes to Felt. 😊

Either way you are going to have a great bike. I do like my AR4.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

rlcpross said:


> Thanks Zigmeister!
> I think I'm definitely going with the Praxis because of the reviews I've been reading, plus the YouTube videos on praxis. They seen to be the best option like you say!
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


I'd agree, I run a Praxis in my AR1 w/ a Dura-Ace crankset. No problems, not a hint of a creak or squeak.

-SD


----------

